# How To Date A Seiko



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Here is the link to Jayhawks Seiko Watch Production Date Calculator

CLICK HERE


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

VERY useful


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

It's a very useful link!

I've been resisting adding this for ages:

First, you have to treat the Seiko with respect, start the evening by buying it flowers. Compliment its looks and taste, take it somewhere expensive for dinner and make sure you entertain it. Don't talk at it, converse with it, make it feel special and appreciated. Escort it home and then, let the Seiko decde how the evening ends...

Sorry!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

If it ends anything like my dates used to it wouldn't be the way i wanted!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Here is the link to Jayhawks Seiko Watch Production Date Calculator
> 
> CLICK HERE


I don`t suppose there`s anything similar for Citizens is there?


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks for that. Very handy.


----------



## Wien (Mar 5, 2007)

Citizen used a similar code for production dates. Read such a post in SCWF before. But such a handy calculator not available thus far.


----------



## jammie*dodger (Mar 8, 2007)

Oooh, now I can't wait to get my first Seiko (hopefully next week) and try it out


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi People

That is excellent.









Dave S


----------



## ednotdave (Oct 2, 2007)

Very useful - thanks!


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Moved again, HERE


----------

